# Two Canadian soldiers killed, eight wounded in Afghanistan



## 102first_hussars (Jul 30, 2006)

Well today we had a memorial service for the two men that were killed in Afghanistan, we had the ceromony over at Jefferson Armoury in Edmonton, we did a drill ceromony for them then, our RMC and his 2IC's each had a speach in respect to the two men, and after that we each had two roses to put on a shrine with the pictures of the two men, it was pretty emotional, especially because Corporal Gomez was in the 2PPCLI before he went full-time so I knew him quite well 

The Canadian Army - News - Headlines


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## lesofprimus (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## evangilder (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## 102first_hussars (Aug 3, 2006)

More bad news, there was 4 more killed, all of these guys were from the Princess Patricias Light Infanty, 

Macleans.ca | Top Stories | Four Canadian soldiers killed in two separate attacks in Afghanistan


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)




----------

